# 2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup Bids



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The 2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup will be the 21st edition of the U-20 World Cup, since its inception in 1977 as the FIFA World Youth Championship. 

Along with asking member associations whether it wished to host the Under 20, the Under 17 or the Beach Soccer World Cup in 2017, 
a declaration of interest would need to have been sent by 15 May 2013.

The final decision on who shall be hosts will be made in or around December 2013.


The following 10 countries submitted a bid to host the tournament by the May 2013 deadline.


Asia (3) : Bahrain , Korea Republic , Saudi Arabia 
Africa (2) : South Africa ,Tunisia
Europe (4) : France , Poland , Republic of Ireland , Ukraine
America (1) : Mexico



if you want to see FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums pictures , Please visit below.


FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums from 1977 to 2015


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Ireland applied to host everything! 

Bahrain would have to build all their stadiums, I don't think they have any good enough stadiums at the moment.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*FIFA Bids*

The executive welcomed the high interest in hosting a FIFA competition, as shown by the number of countries that submitted a bid to host the following tournaments:
- FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup 2016 (Norway, Republic of Ireland, South Africa)
- FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup 2016 (Bahrain, Jordan, Republic of Ireland, South Africa)
- FIFA U-20 World Cup 2017 (Bahrain, France, Korea Republic, Mexico, Poland, Republic of Ireland, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Tunisia, Ukraine)
- FIFA U-17 World Cup 2017 (India, Republic of Ireland, South Africa, Uzbekistan)
- FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2017 (Argentina, Bahrain, Equatorial Guinea, Estonia, India, Israel, Mexico, Seychelles, South Africa, Turkey)

The hosts of these tournaments will be appointed in December 2013.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bahrain*

Isa Town , National Stadium Bahrain , 35,000












Isa Town , Khalifa Sports City Stadium (Isa Town Stadium) , 20,000


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Considering Ireland have bid for everything surely they will win one of the bids.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Some major stadia in Ireland*

Dublin , Croke Park , 82,300











Thurles , Semple Stadium , 53,500











Dublin , Aviva Stadium , 51,700


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

They're not going to use 80,000 and 50,000 stadia for an underage tournament.


----------



## atlira (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with you DaveyCakes, I find it a bit unrealistic to use a 80.000+ venue for FIFA u-20 competition. Considering that in the last 3 EURO u-20 finals the final venue has never had a capacity of over 34.000:

Sweden 2009 - Malmö Stadion 21.000 (under tournament)
Demark 2011 - Aarhus Stadion 20.000
Israel 2013 - Teddy Stadium 34.000

I realise that these figures are all for the Euro but not FIFA world cup but the comparison is valid as the Euro is a high profile tournament in Europe.

If we look at last three FIFA finals the final venue the venues tend to have a bit higher capacity than at the Euro's:
2009 Egypt - Cairo International Stadium 75.000 (not the biggest venue though, Egyptian Army Stadium 86.000)
2011 Columbia - Estiadio Nemesio Camacho 34.000 (not the biggest venue though, Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Meléndez 45.000)
2013 Turkey - Ali Sami Yen Arena 52.500

Although the attendance is higher at the FIFA tournaments, the need for massive stadiums is unimportant. The huge stadiums that were played on in Egypt where way too big for that tournament, although the final match drew 67.000 people. But we are also talking about a city of millions where Dublin has nowhere near as many inhabitants. But I think that the new Aviva stadium (which I really like) could be a fantastic venue for the final match, given that Rep. of Ireland would be given the honour to stage the 2017 u-20 tournament.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

50,000 is ok and ENOUGH for an U-20 tournament...


----------



## mdhar.v12 (Nov 1, 2010)

*India in race to hold FIFA U-17 World cup*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/football/top-stories/Government-clears-way-for-2017-Fifa-U-17-World-Cup/articleshow/20570724.cms
NEW DELHI: The government on Thursday gave the go-ahead to India's ambitious bid to host the U-17 Football World Cup in 2017, thus boosting the country's chances of organising the tournament that is already being backed by Fifa vice president Jerome Valcke.

"The Union Cabinet today gave its approval to the proposal for submitting guarantees sought by the All India Football Federation (AIFF) from the Government of India for their bid to host the Federation Internationale de Football Association (FIFA) Under 17 World Cup Football Tournament in 2017 in India," a statement issued by the sports ministry said.

Till now uncertainty loomed large over India's bid as Fifa, world football's governing body, needed guarantees on tax exemption, security, transport and accommodation of players, visa and foreign exchange.

India's first bid was rejected early this year, in January, due to insufficient assurances from the government. But with the government today giving the green signal in providing guarantees that would meet Fifa's basic requirements, it has paved the way for a strong bid.

While the expenses of hosting the event will be borne by Fifa and AIFF, the government has assured additional financial assistance.

"While the expenditure for upgradation of stadia (Rs.95 crore) will be provided as additional central assistance to the State Governments, a sum of Rs. 25 crore is kept as a contingency to ensure smooth conduct of the tournament.

"AIFF and Fifa have agreed to bear the entire expenditure of hosting the tournament. The amounts required are to be raised through sponsorships and other commercial agreements," the statement added.

The AIFF has proposed holding of matches in five states -- Delhi, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Karnataka and one among the states of Assam, Goa and Kerala.

The Prime Minister's Office (PMO) had, last month, approved AIFF's bid.

Following the clearance from PMO, the sports ministry got down to preparing a cabinet note for their approval.

Ireland, Uzbekistan and South Africa are the other three bidders. India will have to submit its bid by September after which the Fifa will make a final announcement in December.

Fifa's objective is to help India improve its football infrastructure and grassroots through organising the tournament. But Valcke, during his visit to the country last year, had made it clear that India will have to adhere to the norms if they hope to host the tournament.

"The proposed Under-17 World Cup would encourage more youngsters to participate in sports and also help develop the sport of football in the country. It will also promote tourism in the country.

"The event also has a lot of importance from the point of view of playing technique, training, coaching and competition exposure, etc, especially at under-17 level, and thus would be good for the future of football in India," the ministry statement said.

During his visit, Valcke had stated: "There will no change in rules and it will be normal bidding process with countries competing. But we want the Under-17 World Cup to go to a country where the game can be developed from the grassroots.

"India is a huge football market. A country of 1.2 billion cannot lag behind in football. We see the event as the perfect platform for the development of infrastructure and grassroots development. We want to make football the number two sport in India in ten years."


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stadiums in Tunisia*

Rades , Stade 7 Novembre , 60,000











Tunis , Stade El Menzah , 45,000











Sousse , Stade Olympique de Sousse , 28,000











Sfax , Stade Taïeb Mhiri , 22,000











Monastir , Stade Mustapha Ben Jennet , 20,000











Bizerte , Stade 15 Octobre , 20,000


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Plausible Venues in Mexico*

Mexico already hosted FIFA U-20 World Cup in 1983.
So, It would be difficult for Mexico to host again.

Anyway..



Mexico City , Estadio Azteca , 105,064











Zapopan (Guadalajara) , Estadio Omnilife , 49,850











Puebla , Estadio Cuahutehmoc , 42,649











Monterrey , Estadio Tecnologico , 32,864











Veracruz , Estadio Luis Pirata Fuente , 26,318











Aguascalientes , Estadio Victoria , 25,494











Merida , Estadio Carlos Iturralde , 21,050











Tijuana , Estadio Caliente , 21,000


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*MONTERREY IN MEXICO*

Monterrey in MEXICO will have a new stadium next year so that one can be used for a possible worldcup .. the thread is this: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705036
















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Plausible Venues in Ireland*

Dublin , Aviva Stadium , 51,700












Cork , Páirc Uí Chaoimh , 43,550












Thurles , Semple stadium , 36,000












Castelbar , McHale Park , 35,000












Wexford , Wexford Park , 25,000













Limerick , Thomond Park , 15,100


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

^^ Only AVIVA and LIMERICK are brand new right?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korean Football Association (KFA) selected 10 candidate cities*

KFA selected 10 candidate cities for FIFA U 20 World Cup.

Seoul
Incheon

Suwon
Daejeon

Cheonan
Cheongju

Ulsan
Pohang

Jeonju
Jeju

And Busan , Gwangju , Changwon , Daegu were disqualified.

6 cities will be selected finally when Korea hosts 2017 FIFA U 20 World Cup.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Poland!


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Express and Star Newspaper said:


> Molineux in Wolverhampton and Villa Park in Birmingham have been been chosen as potential venues by the Football Association.
> 
> They are among 10 sites across the UK including the Reebok stadium in Bolton, the Amex Community Stadium in Brighton, Ashton Gate in Bristol, King Power in Leicester, Etihad in Manchester, Riverside in Middlesbrough, Stadium mk in Milton Keynes and Carrow Road in Norwich which are all in the running to host matches.
> 
> ...


Continues Here


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Morocco will bid and present bid november 15th.

Edit : this is for U-17.


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

adeaide said:


> Mexico already hosted FIFA U-20 World Cup in 1983.
> So, It would be difficult for Mexico to host again.
> 
> Anyway..


WHAT? those stadiums and pics are awful. You have no idea. Probably this will be the venues:

Estadio Azteca









Estadio Omnilife









Territorio Santos Modelo









Estadio Victoria









Estadio Hidalgo









Estadio Morelos









Estadio Cuauhtemoc









Estadio Corregidora









Estadio Monterrey (under construction)


















Estadio Caliente (under construction)


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

DaveyCakes said:


> They're not going to use 80,000 and 50,000 stadia for an underage tournament.


This was the final match of the U 17 World Cup 2011 celebrated en Mexico.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

That stadium accomodates 100,000













EdooGdl said:


> This was the final match of the U 17 World Cup 2011 celebrated en Mexico.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

FIFA should give the opportunity to nations that never have hosted this type of events.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Those Nations are
Bahrain , Korea Republic , South Africa , France , Poland , Republic of Ireland , Ukraine





alejo25 said:


> FIFA should give the opportunity to nations that never have hosted this type of events.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Give it to Ireland :yes:


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd like South Africa to host this, but I don't know what sort of stadiums we'd use. Our 2010 stadiums would be too big for anything but the opening and final. Maybe we'd do a much needed upgrade to community and university stadiums though. The country could do with more good class 10 000 to 15 000 seater stadiums.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea or Azerbaijan will host 2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup*

It is reportedly said that Korea and Azerbaijan submitted a bid to host the 2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup. 
The deadline to provide the hosting agreement with the complete Bid Book is 15 November 2013, 
with the final decision on the hosts currently scheduled to take place at the FIFA Executive Committee meeting in 5 December 2013. 








































Korea, which successfully hosted the 2002 World Cup with Japan, is trying to host the U-20 World Cup. 

Chung Mong-gyu, 51, the chairman of the Korea Football Association, has been jetting around the world recently to drum up support for Korea’s bid to host FIFA’s U-20 World Cup in 2017. The U-20 event began in Tunisia in 1977 and is FIFA’s second-longest-running event after the World Cup. Korea was one of the top four countries in the 1983 event in Mexico under the leadership of coach Park Jong-hwan. Many football superstars, such as Diego Maradona and Lionel Messi of Argentina and Thierry Henry of France, have participated in the event. 

The host country for the 2017 event will be decided on Dec. 6 in Brazil. Twenty-five members of FIFA will cast a ballot and Korea has 11 competitors, including Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, England, France, Poland, Mexico, and Azerbaijan. 

Korea is considered as one of the four leading contenders, along with England, Azerbaijan and Mexico. 

“It is hard to predict the result,” a spokesman of the KFA said. “But we are expecting good news.” He said that Mexico is bidding to build a relationship with FIFA so that it can host FIFA’s general meeting and Azerbaijan, which jumped in the race later than the other countries, is busy preparing a bid to host the 2024 Summer Olympics. Some said England’s real purpose of bidding for the U-20 event is to develop close relations with FIFA in order to host its second World Cup since 1966. 

If Korea becomes the host country for the 2017 event, it would be the latest country to host FIFA’s four major events: the Confederations Cup (2001), the World Cup (2002), U-17 World Cup (2007) and the U-20 World Cup.

Chung became the chief of the KFA in January and pledged that he will strengthen Korean football’s diplomatic competitiveness in the world. The country has been losing its influence since his older brother, Chung Mong-joon, 62, the former KFA chief, lost his bid to become FIFA’s vice-president in 2011. 

Chung Mong-gyu met Joseph Blatter, the chief of the FIFA, in Switzerland on Nov. 14 and submitted Korea’s application for the event. The KFA has projected it would spend about 12 billion won ($11.3 million) to 15 billion won for the event without receiving any subsidies from the central government. About 3 billion won to 4 billion won would be provided by FIFA, with the rest coming from the KFA. Officials from nine cities - Seoul, Suwon in Gyeonggi, Incheon, Daejeon, Ulsan, Pohang, Jeonju, Jeju Island and Cheonan have notified the KFA that they are willing to be host cities during the event. 

“Because most of the necessary infrastructure, such as football stadiums, were already built before the 2002 World Cup, having a U-20 event won’t cost that much,” said Kim Jong, a spokesman of the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism. “The KFA is working hard to generate profit with assets they already have.”


----------



## Wild Goose (Nov 23, 2013)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Give it to Ireland :yes:


I hope they do. But for an Ireland bid to be successful it would probably require the backing of the GAA who are the association behind the two of the most popular sports in Ireland, Gaelic Football (which is the number one sport in Ireland) and Hurling (probably number 3 or 4 most popular in Ireland) as regards use of their stadia. The GAA in the past have been unwilling to let other sports use their facilities though they have recently given their backing to a bid for the 2023 Rugby World Cup so it is possible. 

I would think that the Football Association of Ireland should try and use existing soccer stadiums wherever possible as there is a need for improvement in this area. to this end the U-17 world cup or one of the women's world cups would probably be a more achievable goal but I am glad that the FAI are being ambitious. Unfortunately the League of Ireland currently has fairly poor attendances at the moment and the poor quality of their stadia is definitely one of the factors. So from a soccer point of view money put into stadium improvements should be put into soccer stadiums wherever possible.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope they give it to Mexico but i'd be okay if they don't. I rather see a U-23 or perhaps a third major one.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 FIFA U-17 World Cup Azerbaijan*

The 2017 FIFA U-17 World Cup will be the seventeenth tournament of the FIFA U-17 World Cup. 
On 4 December 2013, FIFA revealed the host to be Azerbaijan.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 FIFA U-17 World Cup India*

Sorry. It is not Azerbaijan but INDIA















adeaide said:


> The 2017 FIFA U-17 World Cup will be the seventeenth tournament of the FIFA U-17 World Cup.
> On 4 December 2013, FIFA revealed the host to be Azerbaijan.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 FIFA U-20 World Cup Korea*

The final decision on who shall be hosts will be made as part of FIFA's Executive committee meetings in Brazil on the 5th December 2013.

South Korea was awarded the hosting rights.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

I love Korean stadiums and its people is so warm and friendly. And the girls are so incredible beautiful.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, here is the final result:



> Finally, the executive decided the hosts of the following FIFA tournaments and Congresses:
> 
> FIFA U-17 Women‘s World Cup 2016: Jordan
> FIFA U-20 Women‘s World Cup 2016: South Africa
> ...





Legomaniac said:


> I hope they give it to Mexico but i'd be okay if they don't. I rather see a U-23 or perhaps a third major one.


For Men U-23 = The Olympic games football tournament.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2016 fifa u20 women's world cup host cities in South Africa*

South Africa will choose seven host cities, for the shortlist of eleven. They are 
Durban, 
Johannesburg, 
Cape Town, 
Bloemfontein, 
Pretoria, 
East London, 
Port Elizabeth, 
Polokwane, 

De Aar 
Richards Bay.
Germiston,


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

adeaide said:


> South Africa will choose seven host cities, for the shortlist of eleven. They are
> Durban,
> Johannesburg,
> Cape Town,
> ...


Do you have a source, it's listed uncited on Wikipedia. Those last 3 cities also seem highly unlikely.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

source is as follows

wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_FIFA_U-20_Women's_World_Cup






crazydude said:


> Do you have a source, it's listed uncited on Wikipedia. Those last 3 cities also seem highly unlikely.


----------



## Schumi2011 (Dec 2, 2011)

*THE South African Football Association has withdrawn from hosting the eighth edition of the 2016 Fifa Women's Under-20 World Cup finals.*



> Safa top brass have already informed Fifa - whose executive committee will decide on the new host country at a meeting in September - of their decision to withdraw.
> 
> SA were awarded the hosting rights of the tournament at a meeting in December last year.
> 
> ...


http://www.sowetanlive.co.za/sport/2014/06/11/safa-won-t-host-u-20-world-cup

Just happened to look up the tournament on Wikipedia and saw it now.


----------

